# FreeBSD 9.0 OSS v4.2 no internal microphone



## ekar (Apr 4, 2012)

Dear support,

I cant make my internal microphone to work :/

My environment is FreeBSD 9.0, XFCE4.8 and OSS 4.2


```
[root@tree ~]# dmesg|grep -i oss
oss_hdaudio: HDA codec 0x10ec0269 not known yet
oss_hdaudio: HDA codec 0x10ec0269 not known yet
oss_hdaudio0: <Intel HD Audio> mem 0xf7cf8000-0xf7cfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
oss_hdaudio0: detached
oss_hdaudio: HDA codec 0x10ec0269 not known yet
oss_hdaudio: HDA codec 0x10ec0269 not known yet
oss_hdaudio0: <Intel HD Audio> mem 0xf7cf8000-0xf7cfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0

[root@tree ~]# cat /dev/sndstat 
OSS 4.2 (b 2006/201203061255)BSD (C) 4Front Technologies 1996-2011
Kernel: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #2: Mon Mar  5 12:48:49 EET 2012
    root@tree.of.life:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EEEPC


Audio devices:
0: HD Audio play pcm1 (OUTPUT)
1: HD Audio play pcm2 (OUTPUT)
2: HD Audio rec mix4 (INPUT)
3: HD Audio rec select (INPUT)

MIDI devices:

Mixers:
0: High Definition Audio 0x10ec0269

[ekar@tree ~]$ ossinfo -v3
Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2006/201203061255) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/i386 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #2: Mon Mar  5 12:48:49 EET 2012     
root@tree.of.life:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EEEPC (tree.of.life)

Number of audio devices:	4
Number of audio engines:	8
Number of MIDI devices:		0
Number of mixer devices:	1


Device objects
 0: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=27184 (27184)
    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio
    Vendor ID    0x808627d8
    Subvendor ID 0x10438437
     Codec  0: Unknown (0x10ec0269/0x10438437)

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

Mixer devices
 0: High Definition Audio 0x10ec026 (Mixer 0 of device object 0)
    Device file /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/mix0, Legacy device /dev/mixer0
    Priority: 10
    Caps: 
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-mx01
    Device priority: 10


Audio devices
HD Audio play pcm1                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0  (device index 0)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp0
    Caps: DUPLEX TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: IN/OUT 
      Out engine  1: 0/HD Audio play pcm1
                     Busy (OUT) label 'VMIX' 
      Engine      2: 4/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      3: 5/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Busy (OUT) by PID 2398 / ossplay songname '-' label 'ossplay' 
      Engine      4: 6/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      5: 7/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au01
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 8
    Native sample rates (min - max): 44100 - 192000 (44100,48000,96000,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio play pcm2                /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm1  (device index 1)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp1
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: OUTPUT 
      Out engine  1: 1/HD Audio play pcm2
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au02
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 44100 - 192000 (44100,48000,96000,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio rec mix4                 /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0  (device index 2)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp2
    Caps: DUPLEX TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: IN/OUT 
      In engine   1: 2/HD Audio rec mix4
                     Busy (IN) label 'VMIX_IN' 
      Engine      2: 4/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      3: 5/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Busy (OUT) by PID 2398 / ossplay songname '-' label 'ossplay' 
      Engine      4: 6/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
      Engine      5: 7/HD Audio play pcm1 (vmix)
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au03
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 44100 - 192000 (44100,48000,96000,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated

HD Audio rec select               /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin1  (device index 3)
    Legacy device /dev/dsp3
    Caps: TRIGGER MMAP 
    Modes: INPUT  
      In engine   1: 3/HD Audio rec select
                     Available for use 
    Input formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Output formats (0x00001010):
      AFMT_S16_LE	- 16 bit signed little endian
      AFMT_S32_LE	- 32 bit signed little endian
    Device handle: OSS-PCI-au04
    Related mixer dev: 0
    Sample rate source: 0
    Preferred channel configuration: Not indicated
    Supported number of channels (min - max): 2 - 2
    Native sample rates (min - max): 44100 - 192000 (44100,48000,96000,192000)
    HW Type: Not indicated.
    Minimum latency: Not indicated


Nodes
  /dev/dsp -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_in -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_out -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_mmap -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0
  /dev/dsp_multich -> /dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcm0

[root@tree ~]# ossmix 
Selected mixer 0/High Definition Audio 0x10ec0269
Known controls are:
jack.int-mic [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 35.9:35.9 dB)
jack.int-speaker.mode <mix2|mix3> (currently mix2)
jack.int-speaker.mute ON|OFF (currently OFF)
jack.black.mode <mix2|mix3|input> (currently mix2)
jack.black [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 35.9:35.9 dB)
jack.black.mute ON|OFF (currently OFF)
record.mix4.mute.headphone ON|OFF (currently OFF)
record.mix4.mute.mix1 ON|OFF (currently OFF)
record.mix4 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 38.9:38.9 dB)
record.select.select <mix1|int-mic> (currently mix1)
record.select [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 38.9:38.9 dB)
misc.pcm1 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 60.6:60.6 dB)
misc.pcm2 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 52.4:52.4 dB)
misc.headphone [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 38.9:38.9 dB)
misc.pcm1-mute ON|OFF (currently OFF)
misc.mix1-mute1 ON|OFF (currently OFF)
misc.mix2 <pcm1|mix1> (currently pcm1)
misc.pcm2-mute ON|OFF (currently OFF)
misc.mix1-mute2 ON|OFF (currently OFF)
misc.mix3 <pcm2|mix1> (currently pcm2)
vmix0-enable ON|OFF (currently ON)
vmix0-rate <decimal value> (currently 48000) (Read-only)
vmix0-channels <Stereo|Multich> (currently Stereo)
vmix0-src <High|OFF> (currently Fast)
vmix0-outvol <monovol> (currently 24.7 dB)
vmix0-invol <monovol> (currently 25.0 dB)
vmix0.pcm4 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 25.0:25.0 dB)
vmix0.pcm5 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 25.0:25.0 dB)
vmix0.pcm6 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 25.0:25.0 dB)
vmix0.pcm7 [<leftvol>:<rightvol>] (currently 25.0:25.0 dB)
```

I try to test my microphone, but nothing works:


```
[ekar@tree ~]$ ossrecord - | ossplay -
^C
```

or


```
[ekar@tree ~]$ ossrecord -d/dev/oss/oss_hdaudio0/pcmin0 - | ossplay -
^C
```

Good people, please help me


----------



## Zare (Apr 4, 2012)

Any particular reasons for using OSS from ports instead of snd_hda?

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee


----------



## ekar (Apr 5, 2012)

*W*ith snd_hda *I* have no sound at all. *I* have read somewhere that you need to have connect the speakers as snd_hda requires input jack and can*'*t work with internal speakers for the laptop. *A*lso Xfce seems now moved on OSS as in Xfce volume control if *I* use snd_hda it says 
	
	



```
unknown OSS device
```

Thanks.


----------



## devmazumdar (Apr 19, 2012)

ekar said:
			
		

> Dear support,
> 
> I cant make my internal microphone to work :/
> 
> ...



Looks like the record selector is being set to record from a mix device 
record.select.select <mix1|int-mic> (currently mix1)

*T*ry this: type ossmix record.select.select int-mic


----------

